# Face Masks



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Faces masks

What sort are you using?

And how can you stop your glasses steaming up?

At the moment we using the blue wear once type, so as it looks like we'll be wearing for sometime we looking to buy washable ones that will not steam up glasses every time we wear them.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Faces masks
> 
> What sort are you using?
> 
> ...


I've just posted this on the other thread. I've made my own, if I position the aluminium strip along the top properly, I can manage not to steam my glasses up if I'm wearing them. But I have to say wearing both makes me feel really claustrophobic, so may stick to contacts when I eventually go out.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I use two different kinds of mask, both are equally good.










As I have had to wear them at school since April they have been used and washed daily and are still going strong. The blue one is originally a dust protection for mountain bikers.

About steaming up glasses- I have found the best way to prevent that is a not too close fit underneath the chin. So that the air you breath out doesn't need to go upwards. And as it is guided along your chin and neck it's not getting blown towards anybody else, either.

Maybe you can see what I mean here:










When it's cold outside my glasses still steam up when I go into a shop, but not too bad. After a while it's okay.
Some recommend bathing the classes in soap water and letting them dry without wiping. I tried that, all I got was a thin film of soap that reflected the light in a weird way and no help agains steaming up.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I’ve not been in a situation where I need to use one but wear glasses so been monitoring steaming up fixes.
Most popular ones I’ve read is to use micropore tape to attach them over the top of your nose or pinch the wired ones to fit closely to your nose.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I have disposable and washable ones. The washable one needs to be washed at 65 degrees which is fine but it came out covered in dog hair . I don’t wear glasses but due to my eye problems have had sun glasses on and they steam up.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I have N95 respirator masks for hospital visits.

I also have disposable masks and the cloth ones. I dont go into shops or out anywhere, so i wont really have to wear one really. Im exempt from doing so anyway, but they are tolerable, so i will.


----------



## Jen8971 (May 2, 2020)

My sister has started a wee business making them on facebook since she lost her job in the pandemic, washable re-usable ones so I've been using them on my way into work or to the shops. Yet to find a solution to the glasses problem unless you have a proper medical mask that fits your face perfectly - then none of your breath will get out the top of the mask! I think the best idea would be to try and replicate this as @Mum2Heidi said by getting one with a wire, but the ones I wear at work at the hospital have these and aren't perfect either!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I've started putting surgical tape over the edge of mine, it's been a massive help with glasses not fogging up.
Just don't forget you've got the tape on, and don't pull it off quickly. It hurts! 

I found some cloth masks on ebay with filters in. I actually wear two, because the main one looks like a bra cup, and I felt stupid, so I have a flat mask over the top, to hide it, and not waste my money :Shamefullyembarrased.
I wash them in boiling water and then let them sit in disinfectant for a while afterwards.

It's probably worth practicing wearing one round your home to adjust to it. When I first wore them I got really panicky and started to gag, but now it's absolutely fine


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

These are what I put in my masks I make. They are really malleable.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PandaHall-Aluminum-85x5x1mm-Bridge-Accessories/dp/B086PK2JZ5


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I found a pattern on you tube for a different design that doesn't seem to make my glasses fog up, though I've not tried it in cold weather yet. The extra flaps seem to give a good close fit, but are also adjustable for comfort...

This youtuber has multiple videos of different types of masks, the one that I chose needs absolutely minimal sewing skills. I have an ancient hand crank singer which worked fine, but it could also be hand sewn. I adapted it to have ribbon ties rather than elastic round the ears which I find uncomfortable. The stitching is a bit wobbly in areas, but it'll hold!





 (you can watch it muted if you like, the music is irrelevant and slightly annoying!)


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> I have disposable and washable ones. The washable one needs to be washed at 65 degrees which is fine but it came out covered in dog hair . I don't wear glasses but due to my eye problems have had sun glasses on and they steam up.


I wash mine by hand in a really strong solution of soapy water, then either hang them out to dry in the sun, if it's a hot day, or dry them with my hairdryer on the hottest setting.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> I wash mine by hand in a really strong solution of soapy water, then either hang them out to dry in the sun, if it's a hot day, or dry them with uh my hairdryer on the hottest setting.


Think I will have to everything is covered in boxer hair do they care ? No.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Boxer123 said:


> Think I will have to everything is covered in boxer hair do they care ? No.


Perhaps you should trade them in for Schnauzers? Dog hair is a problem I no longer have thank heavens


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

huh....I wear my disposable ones about 10 hours during my nightshift and they never fog up my glasses!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Babyshoes said:


> I found a pattern on you tube for a different design that doesn't seem to make my glasses fog up, though I've not tried it in cold weather yet. The extra flaps seem to give a good close fit, but are also adjustable for comfort...
> 
> This youtuber has multiple videos of different types of masks, the one that I chose needs absolutely minimal sewing skills. I have an ancient hand crank singer which worked fine, but it could also be hand sewn. I adapted it to have ribbon ties rather than elastic round the ears which I find uncomfortable. The stitching is a bit wobbly in areas, but it'll hold!
> 
> ...


The ribbon thing is interesting.

My little sister wears hearing aids and she was asking me to make one that doesn't go round the ears. Was looking at the things with buttons on, but they look a bit fiddly.

Ribbons or even just long loops of elastic might work.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sorry to jump in on your thread @Happy Paws2 but if you have a problem with wearing masks do you have to have a doctors note or something to say you are exempt?

I'm asking because I wore a mask for the first time the other week and suddenly had great trouble breathing, felt very sick and close to panic, felt off for the rest of the day (chest felt tight). Was really scary. 
Thankfully I don't go anywhere that would require me wearing a mask anyway, but if I did I'd try wearing a mask if it was going to be really quick, but if I really can't, do you need a note?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I tried a fabric mask and hated it. The lightweight ones were better and you could try a visor if that would make you feel safer.

https://spitalsurgery.nhs.uk/facial-coverings-and-exemption-cards/


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Magyarmum said:


> Perhaps you should trade them in for Schnauzers? Dog hair is a problem I no longer have thank heavens


Replace the boxers


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I made these for my mum and me. Neither of us wear glasses all the time though. The flowery one is mine and I find it quite comfortable to wear, I find breathing through fabric comforting anyway so dont think it'll make my anxiety worse.








The pattern for the flowery one was very simple, done around a dinner plate and then cut into sections before being sewed. Took 5 minutes start to finish.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Apparently washing up liquid on your glasses stops them misting up. No idea if it works but heard it on the radio today


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

rona said:


> Apparently washing up liquid on your glasses stops them misting up. No idea if it works but heard it on the radio today


It didn't work for me, just made cycling towards the sun very uncomfortable.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I wear a mask at work for the whole day and occasionally steam up my left lens, as my nose is a bit wonky  

The fabric ones I’ve made are pleated as I find them more comfy than just the “cup” style - but I’ve quite a big head, so think that might be why. Cor, I sound lovely, a massive head and a wonky nose, haha! I’ve made some with elastic, some with tape to tie. Glasses don’t seem to mist up with fabric masks. 

I probably need to make some more, given the rule change...might treat myself to using some of my cat patterned fabric for them.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Another suggestion I’ve seen to prevent glasses steaming up is a tissue folded and placed inside the top of the mask.
Absorbs moisture apparently.
I will be giving them all a try when I feel happy to go to busier places.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I bought mine from Faith Rescue a few months ago and I also use Seasalt handy bands which I can roll over three times. I can’t say I find it pleasant with dyspraxia but if it helps even by a tiny amount I’m wearing it. So far no issues with my glasses but imagine washing up liquid might work on the lenses.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> I bought mine from Faith Rescue a few months ago and I also use Seasalt handy bands which I can roll over three times. I can't say I find it pleasant with dyspraxia but if it helps even by a tiny amount I'm wearing it. So far no issues with my glasses but imagine* washing up liquid might work on the lenses.*


If you have a special coating on your glasses, washing up liquid it will strip it off.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> If you have a special coating on your glasses, washing up liquid it will strip it off.


I didn't know that, thank you. I only wear mine for reading.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

apparently there is a spray that motorcyclists use to stop their visors steaming up, a seen a few people recommend this for glasses


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Seen on Facebook

quote
RETIRED SURGEON Sam Laucks, has this to say about wearing masks:
“OK, here’s my rant about masks:
I have spent the past 39 years working in the field of surgery. For a significant part of that time, I have worn a mask. I have worked with hundreds (probably thousands) of colleagues during those years, who have also worn masks. Not a single one us of became ill, passed out or died from lack of oxygen. Not a single one of us became ill, passed out or died from breathing too much carbon dioxide. Not a single one us of became ill, passed out or died from rebreathing a little of our own exhaled air. Let’s begin here by putting those scare tactics to rest!
(It is true that some people, with advanced lung diseases, may be so fragile that a mask could make their already-tenuous breathing more difficult. If your lungs are that bad, you probably shouldn’t be going out in public at the present time anyway; the consequences if you are exposed to Covid-19 would likely be devastating.)
~ “But”, you ask, “can’t viruses go right through the mask, because they are so small?” (“Masks keep viruses out just as well as a chain link fence keeps mosquitoes out,” some tell us.) It is true that individual virus particles can pass through the pores of a mask; however, viruses don’t move on their own. They do not fly across the room like a mosquito, wiggle through your mask like a worm, or fly up your nose like a gnat. The virus is essentially nothing more than a tiny blob of genetic material. Covid-19 travels in a CARRIER – the carrier is a fluid droplet- fluid droplets that you expel when you cough, sneeze, sing, laugh, talk or simply exhale. Most of your fluid droplets will be stopped from entering the air in the room if you are wearing a mask. Wearing a mask is a very efficient way to protect others if you are carrying the virus (even if you don’t know that you are infected). In addition, if someone else’s fluid droplets happen to land on your mask, many of them will not pass through. This gives the wearer some additional protection, too. But, the main reason to wear a mask is to PROTECT OTHERS. Even if you don’t care about yourself, wear your mask to protect your neighbors, co-workers and friends!
~ A mask is certainly not 100% protective. However, it appears that the severity of Covid-19 infection is at least partially “dose-dependent.” In other words, the more virus particles that enter your body, the sicker you are likely to become. Why not decrease that volume if you can? “What have you got to lose?!”
~ “But doesn’t a requirement or a request to wear a mask violate my constitutional rights?” You’re also not allowed to go into the grocery store if you are not wearing pants. You can’t yell “fire” in the Produce Department. You’re not allowed to urinate on the floor in the Frozen Food Section. Do you object to those restrictions? Rules, established for the common good, are component of a civilized society.
~ “But aren’t masks uncomfortable?” Some would say that underwear or shoes can be uncomfortable, but we still wear them. (Actually, being on a ventilator is pretty darned uncomfortable, too!) Are masks really so bad that you can’t tolerate them, even if they will help keep others healthy?
~ “But won’t people think I’m a snowflake or a wimp if I wear a mask?” I hope you have enough self-confidence to overcome that.
~ “But won’t I look stupid if I wear a mask?” I’ve decided not to dignify that question with an answer!!
~ “But I never get sick; I’m not worried.” Well, then, wear a mask for the sake of the rest of us who are not so perfect!
There is good evidence that masks make a real difference in diminishing the transmission of Covid-19. Please, for the sake of others (and for the sake of yourself), wear your mask when in public. It won’t kill you!
P.S. - And, by the way, please be sure that BOTH your nose and mouth are covered!
Recommendations around mask usage are confusing. The science isn't. Evidence shows that masks are extremely effective to slow the coronavirus and may be the best tool available right now to fight it.”
unquote


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Seen on Facebook
> 
> quote
> RETIRED SURGEON Sam Laucks, has this to say about wearing masks:
> "OK, here's my rant about masks:


hmmm....I dont disagree with him but I bet plenty of people have passed out or become when in the theatre with him in the last 39 yrs! Its really not that uncommon for students especially to come over all peculiar or even pass out when gowned up. masked and standing for hours! I can remember getting dizzy in a surgery myself (caused by the gear I was wearing and the standing to attention....not looking at someones insides on the outside, I was totally fine with that!!).:Hilarious

My last nightshifts I was wearing a mask for 4-5 hours at a time in a ward that was 27C and the only side effect was a sweaty upper lip and chin!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

No masks yet here, as atm no cases...


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Siskin said:


> View attachment 444869


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Putting it in perspective ...










I think most people complaining about wearing a mask for a few minutes need to get a grip, quite frankly.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Cross posted. Charity masks and ethical masks online so you don't have to go via Amazon.https://fundraising.co.uk/2020/05/28/coronavirus-face-masks-that-raise-funds-for-charities/


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I would assume that people working in a hospital are reasonably fit and well. Have these experts talked to people with health conditions related to breathing?

I am wearing a mask. It’s not easy, especially the hotter it gets. I have a restricted airway. Covering my face with any layer makes it harder to breathe. I’m just very glad that my lungs are fine, I can’t imagine what it’s like for copd people.

We must find a system where disabled people can go outside. Either that or make disabled people stay home but assign them a helper. I don’t get post never mind shopping to my house.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Jaf said:


> I would assume that people working in a hospital are reasonably fit and well. Have these experts talked to people with health conditions related to breathing?
> 
> I am wearing a mask. It's not easy, especially the hotter it gets. I have a restricted airway. Covering my face with any layer makes it harder to breathe. I'm just very glad that my lungs are fine, I can't imagine what it's like for copd people.
> 
> We must find a system where disabled people can go outside. Either that or make disabled people stay home but assign them a helper. I don't get post never mind shopping to my house.


In the UK you are exempt from mask wearing.. If you are shielding or have been then you still obey 2 meters, not 1m plus.. So technically that would still exclude you from most shops, well definitely Tescos as they are relying on people to social distance and no one way system.. It's bad here.. Really bad.

Most vulnerable people I know in the UK got home delivery well everyone and local community help is still there in my neighbourhood for those who still want it. They may be more stretched with some going back to work but the majority of volunteers didn't work here before, well from what I know.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I don’t have a problem wearing a mask.

I do have an issue with hearing what people are saying though. I hadn’t realised how much I’m relying on lip-reading as well, and I guess that at my age the hearing is less sharp; not bad enough for hearing aids but not as good as it was in my youth.

So what with customers wearing masks, and the transparent plastic barriers that we have that act as a barrier to sound as well, the foreseeable future is gonna be full of challenges.

And we have one deaf colleague who lip-reads. Don’t know how that’s going to work.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Linda Weasel said:


> I don't have a problem wearing a mask.
> 
> I do have an issue with hearing what people are saying though. I hadn't realised how much I'm relying on lip-reading as well, and I guess that at my age the hearing is less sharp; not bad enough for hearing aids but not as good as it was in my youth.
> 
> ...


There are face masks available wth clear panels over the mouth for this purpose, but of course not everyone we meet will have one. I'm in the same position as you, can't understand a thing without my glasses on !


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> In the UK you are exempt from mask wearing.. If you are shielding or have been then you still obey 2 meters, not 1m plus.. So technically that would still exclude you from most shops, well definitely Tescos as they are relying on people to social distance and no one way system.. It's bad here.. Really bad.
> 
> Most vulnerable people I know in the UK got home delivery well everyone and local community help is still there in my neighbourhood for those who still want it. They may be more stretched with some going back to work but the majority of volunteers didn't work here before, well from what I know.


I'm in rural southern Spain. I cannot get home delivery of anything; restaurant food, shopping, post. My local village has had 0 cases of corona virus and the local town about 20. I feel pretty safe but am still not going out un-necessarily. I can manage the fortnightly shop but I wonder how others cope. I imagine that the Spanish have family help out, but foreigners like me often don't have family here.

I can only guess how awful it is over there. I hope it gets better soon, perhaps the masks will help.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Linda Weasel said:


> And we have one deaf colleague who lip-reads. Don't know how that's going to work


If we are talkihg colleague going out int the big world.. It's often done with having him and someone else so that they can get conversation started when required such as ordering meals etc so a buddy system so to speak


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't see why so many people have a problem with wearing a mask. Unless they are exempt for any reason, then why make such a big deal about it. By now it should have got through to everyone that wearing a mask isn't so much for protecting yourself, but it stops you infecting others. It seems a bit selfish not to want to do that. Yes it can be a bit uncomfortable, and makes glasses steam up, but it's the right thing to do.

It's also given me a new appreciation of those people, nurses, doctors etc who have to wear them for hours at a time!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

New masks are being developed that can even destroy the virus. One example:

https://livinguard.com/coronavirus/


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

An article IMO worth reading ...................

https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...d-soda&utm_id=44811556&orgid=&t=1594966940354

*Coronavirus FAQ: How Do I Protect Myself If The Coronavirus Can Linger In The Air?*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/839...&ga_search_query=cow+mask&ref=sr_gallery-1-47

I want one of these


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Reminder to us all to cut the ear loops off before disposing.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Faces masks
> 
> What sort are you using?
> 
> ...


I wear the blue ones. I hate the cloth ones, they make me feel suffocated. I've gotten used to steamed up glasses in public.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

rona said:


> Apparently washing up liquid on your glasses stops them misting up. No idea if it works but heard it on the radio today


It's a lie. I've always washed my glasses with dish soap. And I have always had fogged up glasses in instances when glasses normally fog up (such as coming in from the cold and now, wearing face masks)


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

When wearing a mask, I found that breathing through my mouth instead of my nose, stops my glasses from steaming up as much. Sounds silly, but it worked for me,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> When wearing a mask, I found that breathing through my mouth instead of my nose, stops my glasses from steaming up as much. Sounds silly, but it worked for me,


I'[m not sure that would work for me as I tend to breath through my mouth most of the time.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> When wearing a mask, I found that breathing through my mouth instead of my nose, stops my glasses from steaming up as much. Sounds silly, but it worked for me,


I don't think it sounds silly, if it works for you it's a good thing. I can't convert to a mouth breather at this late date though. I've just gotten used to the fogged glasses. I spend as little time as possible anywhere I need to wear a mask. Not counting work.


----------



## puppuccino (Jul 10, 2020)

I can't wait for the fallout on July 24th with they're mandatory in shops. That'll be a fun day!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

puppuccino said:


> I can't wait for the fallout on July 24th with they're mandatory in shops. That'll be a fun day!


It'll be interesting ! A lot of people in the local mall I went to this afternoon weren't wearing masks, and the shopkeepers didn't refuse them entry or ask them to put one on. But the majority were keeping to the social distancing signs, which was good.


----------



## Pawscrossed (Jul 2, 2013)

Tips on how to stop foggy glasses

https://healthcare.utah.edu/healthfeed/postings/2020/06/foggy-glasses-face-masks.php


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Not sure how accurate it is but granddaughter reckons for ultimate protection you shouldn’t be able to blow out a lighter through your mask. She’s 13 and ours passed her test.
Depends on flame size and lung health but a good point I thought.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I keep seeing this on Facebook. Think I'll stick with the ones I make.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10219286417965098


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

MilleD said:


> I keep seeing this on Facebook. Think I'll stick with the ones I make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another reason to buy british made ones I reckon.

Just about to crotchet myself a mask extender. The two wasable mast I bought are great but the elastcated ribbon use is having a good go at pulling my ears off, not helped by my glasses.
I don't expect to go out into shops or anything for some to come, but it is always better to be prepared just in case.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Not sure how accurate it is but granddaughter reckons for ultimate protection you shouldn't be able to blow out a lighter through your mask. She's 13 and ours passed her test.
> Depends on flame size and lung health but a good point I thought.


I heard something similar but not sure how true it is. It's about wearing a mask and breathing on a mirror held close up. If the mirror mists up then the mask isn't much protection against the virus. As I say, not heard anything to confirm this.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Not sure how accurate it is but granddaughter reckons for ultimate protection you shouldn't be able to blow out a lighter through your mask. She's 13 and ours passed her test.
> Depends on flame size and lung health but a good point I thought.


https://time.com/5865625/bill-nye-coronavirus-masks/

*Bill Nye Is Here to Demonstrate That Face Masks Get the Job Done*


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Another reason to buy british made ones I reckon.
> 
> Just about to crotchet myself a mask extender. The two wasable mast I bought are great but the elastcated ribbon use is having a good go at pulling my ears off, not helped by my glasses.
> I don't expect to go out into shops or anything for some to come, but it is always better to be prepared just in case.


If I had known I could have sent you some. My friends daughter, who I am a 'carer' for has been making them. She's been teaching me to crochet but am all fingers and thumbs!
They are really useful to have.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Great graphic that really simplifies transmission risk


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I’ve had to go to the same garage twice this week because I forgot my bank card and couldn’t pay . 

Both time’s I have had mask and gloves on it had M&S food hall inside and you can’t social distance. Each time I’ve been the only one wearing a mask. Not even the staff. Surly this is the sort of place it’s most important?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Cully said:


> I heard something similar but not sure how true it is. It's about wearing a mask and breathing on a mirror held close up. If the mirror mists up then the mask isn't much protection against the virus. As I say, not heard anything to confirm this.


It isn't meant to be. It's to protect others from your (potential) germs. See Margerymum's graphic above. That sums it up quite succinctly.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

lorilu said:


> It isn't meant to be. It's to protect others from your (potential) germs. See Margerymum's graphic above. That sums it up quite succinctly.


The point being that if your own breath can pass through a mask enough to mist up a mirror, then your 'virus laden' breath can pass through enough to infect someone else.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Cully said:


> The point being that if your own breath can pass through a mask enough to mist up a mirror, then your 'virus laden' breath can pass through enough to infect someone else.


I don't think that's accurate. Just another one of those made up 'facts' going around. There are millions of them.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Cully said:


> The point being that if your own breath can pass through a mask enough to mist up a mirror, then your 'virus laden' breath can pass through enough to infect someone else.


The mask helps in so far as you don't blow the aerosols into the surrounding area at full speed. They do get through but stay close to you and don't spread so far. There was a simulation video somewhere showing a shop with mask wearing customers and customers without mask and that was quite impressive.
I'll look if I can find it again.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Found it!





edit- oh no, it's only the without mask part, I'll have to search on


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ChaosCat said:


> The mask helps in so far as you don't blow the aerosols into the surrounding area at full speed. They do get through but stay close to you and don't spread so far. There was a simulation video somewhere showing a shop with mask wearing customers and customers without mask and that was quite impressive.
> I'll look if I can find it again.


I remember seeing that. It was just idle curiosity to see if anyone else had heard the same as me. It did occupy me for a few minutes though, huffing onto a mirror to check it out.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Haven't found the one I wanted but a similar one:


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Boxer123 said:


> I've had to go to the same garage twice this week because I forgot my bank card and couldn't pay .
> 
> Both time's I have had mask and gloves on it had M&S food hall inside and you can't social distance. Each time I've been the only one wearing a mask. Not even the staff. Surly this is the sort of place it's most important?


In my store (non foodstuffs) staff won't be required to wear a mask because we're behind plastic screens. It's up to the people on the shop floor wether they do or not, but they don't come into contact with anything like the same amount of people and they have space to more than social distancing if they choose.

If I saw somebody in a shop handling un-packaged food, and not wearing a mask, I think I probably wouldn't buy it. It'd depend what it was I suppose; banana OK, bread not OK.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I'm a bit concerned about touching items in the shops and whether it's allowed. A box of Cornflakes is just that so not really any reason to examine it. The only time you need to touch it before purchase is when you put it in your basket. But what about things like packs of fresh meat which I like to check to see how lean it is. And I like to see if the veg is fresh or going off. Also what if you need to check the back of a packet for the ingredients, or calories or fat content etc?
What about selecting a birthday card etc. I normally look at several before choosing.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Cully said:


> I'm a bit concerned about touching items in the shops and whether it's allowed. A box of Cornflakes is just that so not really any reason to examine it. The only time you need to touch it before purchase is when you put it in your basket. But what about things like packs of fresh meat which I like to check to see how lean it is. And I like to see if the veg is fresh or going off. Also what if you need to check the back of a packet for the ingredients, or calories or fat content etc?
> What about selecting a birthday card etc. I normally look at several before choosing.


It's easy for me to do, because there's only one of me so not loads of shopping, but everything I buy in packaging is wiped before it goes in the cupboard because I've no idea who has handled it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Today I found that wearing my mask as high up as I can and squeezing it tight over the top of my nose, my glasses didn't fog up.


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

I went to Scotland last week for a short break, on the day their lockdown was lifted. They already have to wear facemasks and just got on with it, so we did too. No fuss, no dramas. We bought snoods (they called them buffs) while we were there, you just wear it round your neck and pull it over your nose when needed. A lot easier than faffing around looking for your mask and hooking elastic over your ears.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my! As I was stopped at the stop light this afternoon I was watching a car come out of a drive-thru ice cream shop to my right (to make sure she didn't pull out in front of me if the light changed). She had a big cone in her hand and a mask on. She forgot she had the mask on and went to put the cone up to her face! It was soft serve and made quite a mess and oh the look on her face..what I could see of it anyway. Then the light changed and I went on my way.

Note to self: take off mask before eating ice cream cone.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

DolomiTTe said:


> I went to Scotland last week for a short break, on the day their lockdown was lifted. They already have to wear facemasks and just got on with it, so we did too. No fuss, no dramas. We bought snoods (they called them buffs) while we were there, you just wear it round your neck and pull it over your nose when needed. A lot easier than faffing around looking for your mask and hooking elastic over your ears.


I've bought a few of these.
https://www.seasaltcornwall.co.uk/accessories/handyband-headbands
I wear them round my wrist when no face covering needed. They are so pretty and comfortable and function can be improved with a filter tucked underneath, or a doubled sheet of kitchen roll.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lorilu said:


> Oh my! As I was stopped at the stop light this afternoon I was watching a car come out of a drive-thru ice cream shop to my right (to make sure she didn't pull out in front of me if the light changed). She had a big cone in her hand and a mask on. She forgot she had the mask on and went to put the cone up to her face! It was soft serve and made quite a mess and oh the look on her face..what I could see of it anyway. Then the light changed and I went on my way.
> 
> Note to self: take off mask before eating ice cream cone.


:Hilarious


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

I find it bizzare Johnson has only made masks/ face coverings compulsory from this Friday.
I mean what’s everyone been doing these past 4 months, I’ve worn a mask since March every time I’ve been out


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I hope I am wrong, but with no way to enforce the rules, I think wearing masks in shops is going to go the same way as wearing masks on transport. Most people did it at first,, but now I see most people on buses aren't wearing them


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

SusieRainbow said:


> I've bought a few of these.
> https://www.seasaltcornwall.co.uk/accessories/handyband-headbands
> I wear them round my wrist when no face covering needed. They are so pretty and comfortable and function can be improved with a filter tucked underneath, or a doubled sheet of kitchen roll.


Love Seasalt's things. Not bought these, do they slip down when you move? Or do they stay put but are comfy?

Could double as a scarf for me. I'm addicted to buying scarves, have quite a few and bought two more this week :Shy


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Love Seasalt's things. Not bought these, do they slip down when you move? Or do they stay put but are comfy?
> 
> Could double as a scarf for me. I'm addicted to buying scarves, have quite a few and bought two more this week :Shy


It depends how big your nose is ! They don't slip down on me and they do make nice lttle scarves (I'm addicted to scarves and all things Seasalt). The Handybands are great for windy seafront walks .


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> I've bought a few of these.


Think I'm going to need something like this.
Someone gave me a homemade mask, with adjustable straps, so wore that for going to the dentist (a bit pointless to me) only to realise my ears are not designed for mask wearing.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Arny said:


> Think I'm going to need something like this.
> Someone gave me a homemade mask, with adjustable straps, so wore that for going to the dentist (a bit pointless to me) only to realise my ears are not designed for mask wearing.


I have some of these if you would like a couple, don't know if you've seen them before but you hook your elastic over the buttons at the back of your head and by-pass your ears.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Today I found that wearing my mask as high up as I can and squeezing it tight over the top of my nose, my glasses didn't fog up.


I have tried your method today at the office, and found it to be true. Thank you!


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> I have some of these if you would like a couple, don't know if you've seen them before but you hook your elastic over the buttons at the back of your head and by-pass your ears.


They look handy. I've not seen them before. How do they stay in place, just by the tension of the mask?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Ths is how they are worn. If you would like a couple I 'm happy to post them , and you could make a small charity donation ?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> View attachment 445417
> 
> 
> Ths is how they are worn. If you would like a couple I 'm happy to post them , and you could make a small charity donation ?


May I have a couple and I could donate to C.A.T. where I got Jessie from?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

SbanR said:


> May I have a couple and I could donate to C.A.T. where I got Jessie from?


Yes, PM me your address and I'll post them.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I buy new filters off Amazon as this is washable and the vents stop your glasses from misting up:
https://www.medicalfacemask.co.uk/product/adjustable-anti-pollution-carbon-filter-mask-blue/


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I went to Pets at home today. It was great being back ina store and didnt want to leave. 
Someone to regulate at the door but few people so no q. Hand wash ans paper towels , staff and customers all wearing masks .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My husband went to our local diy store this morning to pick up a few things. He said everyone was wearing masks and they had a guy at the door which is a pinch point making sure that people weren’t trying to go in and out at the same time


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I have avoided going into shops since lockdown apart from a couple of brief trips to the local post office and butchers for essentials.

Now that face masks are mandatory I hope I feel more confident to venture into local shops if I have to though I won’t be going into large stores.

Even this week (having forgotten somehow to place my Asda order for Thursday ) we’ve been making do apart from a quick pop into the local butchers for bread, milk, chicken breasts and ham. Being glass fronted, I can see if the coast is clear  though only 2 customers allowed at a time. We need fruit but I might not bother as we have a delivery Monday. Having OH on the vulnerable list makes me really careful about exposure and jittery about going into shops.

Driving past Lakeside the other day we saw long queues snaking the length of Costco, IKEA’s car park was busy and the outside ones close to Primark and the indoor retail section were full.

I do miss having a mooch and getting a coffee or lunch with a friend, but can’t see myself heading there for some time yet tbh.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Lurcherlad said:


> I have avoided going into shops since lockdown apart from a couple of brief trips to the local post office and butchers for essentials.
> 
> Now that face masks are mandatory I hope I feel more confident to venture into local shops if I have to though I won't be going into large stores.
> 
> ...


As wearing masks has been mandatory in Hungary since mid April I think it's become second nature for the majority of people to put them on before they go into a shop.

Unfortunately, as we don't have any grocery deliveries to where I live I have to go shopping whether I like it or not! By trial and error I've discovered the best times to shop in the Tesco or Auchan shopping Malls are before 10 am because there are very few customers which makes social distancing easy. Similarly. about 2 in the afternoon is a good time to shop locally as the shops are quiet.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Having the weekly slot with Asda guaranteed at least until October has been a total blessing (for which I’m truly grateful ). We are lucky to have the facility here.

It’s a shame that it was so hard for others in need here (but not classed as “vulnerable” officially) to get a delivery as panic buying spilled over to people block booking delivery slots unnecessarily.

Judging by the pictures of food waste in the press, some should have felt a pang of shame (they won’t have of course)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> I have avoided going into shops since lockdown apart from a couple of brief trips to the local post office and butchers for essentials.
> 
> Now that face masks are mandatory I hope I feel more confident to venture into local shops if I have to though I won't be going into large stores.
> 
> ...


If you have an Aldi near you, their Oldies half hour (7.30 - 8am) is brilliant. Very few shoppers around.
Even at 8, there are very few shoppers around.
Similarly, there are very few early shoppers at the village Co-op.
You might well find the same scenario with your local shops


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SbanR said:


> If you have an Aldi near you, their Oldies half hour (7.30 - 8am) is brilliant. Very few shoppers around.
> Even at 8, there are very few shoppers around.
> Similarly, there are very few early shoppers at the village Co-op.
> You might well find the same scenario with your local shops


Same at Sainsbury's 8 - 9 Oldies hour Monday Wednesday and Friday's are really quiet now everyone has stopped panicking. Went down on Friday and went straight in no queuing only one in front of me at the till.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Same at Sainsbury's 8 - 9 Oldies hour Monday Wednesday and Friday's are really quiet now everyone has stopped panicking. Went down on Friday and went straight in no queuing only one in front of me at the till.


Yes that's what a dog walker I chat with told me. Straight in, no queuing n very few shoppers inside.
Unfortunately I sold my car ages ago and our big Sainsbury is on the opposite side of town


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SbanR said:


> Yes that's what a dog walker I chat with told me. Straight in, no queuing n very few shoppers inside.
> *Unfortunately I sold my car ages ago *and our big Sainsbury is on the opposite side of town


Yes I know I how feel we sold our nearly 3 years ago as we were hardly using it. We are lucky as we have a large Sainsbury's within a 10 minute walk, so in away it's our local shop.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SbanR said:


> If you have an Aldi near you, their Oldies half hour (7.30 - 8am) is brilliant. Very few shoppers around.
> Even at 8, there are very few shoppers around.
> Similarly, there are very few early shoppers at the village Co-op.
> You might well find the same scenario with your local shops


How old you gotta be?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

My husbands just told me that both Sainsbury’s and the diy place he’s been to I’ve rthe last couple of days, were handing out free face masks. Don’t know whether that will continue or whether its just for the early days of mandatory mask wearing in shops


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Siskin said:


> My husbands just told me that both Sainsbury's and the diy place he's been to I've rthe last couple of days, were handing out free face masks. Don't know whether that will continue or whether its just for the early days of mandatory mask wearing in shops


That's really good, what a nice gesture.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> How old you gotta be?


Not sure, sorry. But Oldies shopping time was set up by all the supermarkets when we went into lockdown. Oldies and the vulnerable.

Ps. No one checked for age. All done on trust.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


>


 Is there one that says chocolate? :Hilarious


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I've worn one all day today, except when at home, or in the car
Yes it's hot
Yes it makes it harder for me to breath
Yes it fogs up my glasses, even with a nose clip in the nosepiece and my glasses over the top
Yes I hate the bloody thing and am amongst those who think this is all 4 months too late

But
Considering the possible alternate
I'll keep wearing it

I do think, however, that if the gov has made it mandatory, they should be supplying the stores with free disposable masks to hand out, not everyone can afford £20 for a pack of 50 (cheapest I've seen so far), especially those on benefits or pensions, meaning that they may use their one use masks, multiple times, which could, increase risks for/to other people

Am thinking of dragging sewing machine (now I've found the the darned thing) it may be some time before my little sewing room to be, has no full boxes in it
I've tried the no sew/hand sew ones, and, whilst they work, I'm constantly worried about slippage


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

mrs phas said:


> £20 for a pack of 50 (cheapest I've seen so far)


 You can get a pack of 50 for £15.99 and postage is free. I bought the hand sanitisers as well.
https://www.medicalfacemask.co.uk/product/quality-medical-face-mask-with-ear-loop/
I've ordered a reusable one from here https://pacamask.com/ There was a discount on their Facebook page (shopsafe25) so one mask was £13.46 and lasts for 50 washes. It's cheaper if you buy more but I wanted to try one first of all.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Disposable masks are already polluting the environment.
A forum member, @Arny , has posted a photo of a bird with its legs tangled up by the loops of a disposable mask.
It's far better to get a washable mask; they needn't break the bank.
The fabric mask from Wilko is only £2; pretty decent fit, comfortable and doesn't slip.
A friend has bought stretchy masks from Morrison's and she says they're very comfortable.

So reasonably priced, comfortable fabric masks are readily available


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've been busy making masks...


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've been busy making masks...
> 
> View attachment 445581


I knew there had to be a cat one in there!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

That one is a special commission


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That one is a special commission


It's lovely, so are the rest though. Very lucky to have a nice cat one though!


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

I've got two plain white reusable masks from work (nhs, they have been handing them out for free where I am) and have got two more on order

This one (the foxes one on the bottom): https://www.notonthehighstreet.com/...actional-order-dispatched-up-sell-to-customer

And this one: https://www.stopvirus.co.uk/collect...ble-face-mask-adult-black-with-cute-bear-face

Personally i hate the feel of the disposable ones and so would rather fork out for some nice feeling reusables. Plus it means less waste


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

If anyone is after disposable masks
BnM are doing a box of 25 for £7 or 2 boxes (so 50 for those, like me, who need the help on a Sunday) for £12.99


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I bought a pack from Boots, and I used one for the first time today on a hospital visit, so it was on for about an hour and a half. It was so uncomfortable and hot. My glasses steamed up so much that I ended up taking them off. My distance vision isn't too bad, so I could just about manage without them. The cheapo ones I got from Amazon were better, but I think I'll have to try some alternative kind of face covering.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so used to wearing one now I usually forget I have it on. Glasses fogged or not.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

While browsing Iceland yesterday I spotted and ordered 2 reusable face masks. They look pretty good. Washable for up to 30 times, triple layered and fluid repellant. Only black ones in my store, £2 each.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Any ideas what I could use? I have tried a disposable mask and a home made cotton mask and with both I struggled to breath was nearly sick and nearly fainted:Bag


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Any ideas what I could use? I have tried a disposable mask and a home made cotton mask and with both I struggled to breath was nearly sick and nearly fainted:Bag


Maybe with your disabilities you are actually one of those people who can't wear them for genuine reasons?
You don't have to discuss all your additional needs, and am not expecting you to share on a public forum.

When it comes to disabilities, obviously those with respiratory problems such as COPD, but those with hidden disabilities too that find that mask wearing causes undue stress, I think you may be a bit of both.

There shouldn't be no shame to not wearing mask if you can't. Yes many people will not because they can't be bothered, have forgotten for example. If you can't you can't.

If you do want to try though, I would like to try though as at first they are quite an adjustment. So this is for anyone whose struggling. Trying just sitting for a few minutes doing nothing with a mask on then repeat say later in the day, add a few minutes. Very similiar to dog training little and often.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Maybe with your disabilities you are actually one of those people who can't wear them for genuine reasons?
> You don't have to discuss all your additional needs, and am not expecting you to share on a public forum.
> 
> When it comes to disabilities, obviously those with respiratory problems such as COPD, but those with hidden disabilities too that find that mask wearing causes undue stress, I think you may be a bit of both.
> ...


Thank you. Think I'm going to end up printing off one of those 'hidden disability' thingiemabobs I've seen, don't think I've ever felt so frightened or likely to faint as when wearing the mask. I was trying the cloth one when watching telly so wasn't even moving much


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you. Think I'm going to end up printing off one of those 'hidden disability' thingiemabobs I've seen, don't think I've ever felt so frightened or likely to faint as when wearing the mask. I was trying the cloth one when watching telly so wasn't even moving much


You have done everything right.

There are always going to be those who flout the rules, which irritate most of us, but then there are always those who genuinely need to be the exception to the rules for good reason. That's why the ruling is there.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> There shouldn't be no shame to not wearing mask if you can't. Yes many people will not because they can't be bothered, have forgotten for example. If you can't you can't.


This.
Some people are also much more sensitive to carbon dioxide and mask wearing does affect how we breathe which also affects CO2 and O2 ratios in the body. This is a really interesting read:
https://www.ozy.com/news-and-politics/why-youre-probably-breathing-wrong/315086/
Particularly this part:
"People with chronic anxieties and panic, and even other fear-based conditions like anorexia or agoraphobia, traditionally have much less CO2 than other people because they breathe far too much and blow off way too much CO2. So what a lot of therapists try to do is increase that CO2 in the body, increase circulation and calm the mind. You can do that by extending your exhales. Breathe in for a count of about three and then extend your exhales to a count of six or even nine. This will stimulate your parasympathetic response, which is the relaxation or calming response. It's going to slow your heart rate right down and increase circulation throughout your body. That's a very easy and quick little hack."

@ForestWomble You might also find a bandana, scarf, or buff easier to tolerate because they get much more air exchange as they're loose below your mouth instead of closed off.

But at the end of the day, if you can't wear a mask, don't. And don't feel bad about it


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I thought that the kind of mask the majority would be wearing would have no effect on CO2 levels?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> This.
> Some people are also much more sensitive to carbon dioxide and mask wearing does affect how we breathe which also affects CO2 and O2 ratios in the body. This is a really interesting read:
> https://www.ozy.com/news-and-politics/why-youre-probably-breathing-wrong/315086/
> Particularly this part:
> ...


Wow, that's really interesting, I'll have a read of the link later.

And thank you for the suggestions, I'll have a look see if I still have the head scarf I was given years ago, if I can tolerate that I'll feel happier when I have to go somewhere where I need one.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

@ForestWomble I'm pretty sure autism is on the exemption list so if you are really struggling then I'd get something sorted. You could try one of the national autistic societies cards, I have one just in case of emergencies and they are easy to carry on you. I don't think they are doing orders for the cards currently due to covid however there is a print off version freely available

ETA: heres the link for you
https://www.autism.org.uk/products/resources/alert-cards.aspx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> This will stimulate your parasympathetic response


Only quoting this part, but this is what people who have panic attacks, or even asthma attacks breathe in a paper back or it was adviced to, to get this response. Breathing is mighty rare in the body that we can control it ourselves as well as the nervous system doing it automatic. If you get the CO2 ratio with O2 that it's not right, hopefully circling via the paper bag, this kick starts the parasympathetic response saying hey wait a minute, slow down work properly. It's a huge ask for this to happen but many cases it does, especially panic attacks.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I thought that the kind of mask the majority would be wearing would have no effect on CO2 levels?


I don't know that it's the mask itself that affects CO2, but if you're unused to wearing one, it's going to make you breathe differently, and the way you breathe can definitely affect CO2 levels.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I thought that the kind of mask the majority would be wearing would have no effect on CO2 levels?


I'm pretty sure the masks themselves don't no however in addition to what has been said above I think with for example autism it can be a mental thing too. I struggled when i first started wearing them, getting panicky, out of breath etc. I am also autistic btw. Not that only people with autism will struggle but just in addition to @ForestWomble 's post.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Wow, that's really interesting, I'll have a read of the link later.
> 
> And thank you for the suggestions, I'll have a look see if I still have the head scarf I was given years ago, if I can tolerate that I'll feel happier when I have to go somewhere where I need one.


I listened to a podcast with James Nestor, he also wrote "Breath" (which I haven't read) and found it very interesting. There was in a bit in there about people with asthma, anxiety, and a few other things being more sensitive to CO2 which may be a big part of their symptoms. When we hold our breath, it's not a lack of oxygen that causes us to gasp and breathe, it's our brains reacting to the raised levels of CO2. What folks like free-divers do is slowly build up their tolerance to higher levels of CO2 so that they don't have that need to breathe reaction. 
Anyway, it was all very interesting, and as a result, I'm also now breathing though my nose much more frequently.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> Some people are also much more sensitive to carbon dioxide and mask wearing does affect how we breathe which also affects CO2 and O2 ratios in the body. This is a really interesting read:
> https://www.ozy.com/news-and-politics/why-youre-probably-breathing-wrong/315086/
> Particularly this part:


As you say, it's interesting. So would that explain why I get tingling in my wrists and hands when I use an exercise bike?
I'm practicing using a mask indoors for when I eventually pluck up courage to go shopping (soon I hope). I'm trying to see how long I can wear one before it gets too unbearable.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> Any ideas what I could use? I have tried a disposable mask and a home made cotton mask and with both I struggled to breath was nearly sick and nearly fainted:Bag


What about a visor for when you go into a shop? I got mine from here in case the rules change and I need PPE for work: https://medworx.co.uk/pages/infection-control-for-you


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

lullabydream said:


> Only quoting this part, but this is what people who have panic attacks, or even asthma attacks breathe in a paper back or it was adviced to, to get this response. Breathing is mighty rare in the body that we can control it ourselves as well as the nervous system doing it automatic. If you get the CO2 ratio with O2 that it's not right, hopefully circling via the paper bag, this kick starts the parasympathetic response saying hey wait a minute, slow down work properly. It's a huge ask for this to happen but many cases it does, especially panic attacks.


During the HIV/AIDS epidemic, once a week, all the hospital staff used to attend special classes to help us de stress and breathing exercises were a major component.

I find them extremely helpful especially when I can't sleep..


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Boxerluver30 said:


> @ForestWomble I'm pretty sure autism is on the exemption list so if you are really struggling then I'd get something sorted. You could try one of the national autistic societies cards, I have one just in case of emergencies and they are easy to carry on you. I don't think they are doing orders for the cards currently due to covid however there is a print off version freely available
> 
> ETA: heres the link for you
> https://www.autism.org.uk/products/resources/alert-cards.aspx


Thank you. I've checked and yes, autism is on the list. I'll get one of those cards printed, would be useful even after covid. I will check out the website too.



Jobeth said:


> What about a visor for when you go into a shop? I got mine from here in case the rules change and I need PPE for work: https://medworx.co.uk/pages/infection-control-for-you


Thank you, that would be much better.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Cully said:


> So would that explain why I get tingling in my wrists and hands when I use an exercise bike?


On an exercise bike it could also just be the added pressure on your hands and the angle of how you hold your wrists.

There are apparently breathing specialists. If you're interested though, the podcast is a good listen. Joe Rogan podcast with James Nestor


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

A new study by Duke University USA, testing the efficiency of face masks from preventing the spread of Covid-19 which is quite revealing.

https://www.newsobserver.com/news/coronavirus/article244835552.html

*Which masks best stop the spread of COVID-19? Duke researchers tested them to find out*


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

https://www.ucdavis.edu/coronavirus/news/your-mask-cuts-own-risk-65-percent/
*
Your Mask Cuts Own Risk by 65 Percent*


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Has anyone found any decent masks with the clear window for lip reading? The masks I've seen so far have varying reviews but mostly say the window fogs up too easily so you can't see anything, plus get hot and sweaty.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

@O2.0 just wanted to say thank you. After reading the link you sent I've been watching myself wearing a mask. Turns out all my training is forgotten, I breathe through my mouth and chest breathe!

I forced myself to nose breathe and breathe from the abdomen (like normal) and my goodness the difference is extraordinary. I am so much happier now in my mask. Though it's still a relief to take it off again.

Thanks again.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jaf said:


> @O2.0 just wanted to say thank you. After reading the link you sent I've been watching myself wearing a mask. Turns out all my training is forgotten, I breathe through my mouth and chest breathe!
> 
> I forced myself to nose breathe and breathe from the abdomen (like normal) and my goodness the difference is extraordinary. I am so much happier now in my mask. Though it's still a relief to take it off again.
> 
> Thanks again.


Oh I'm so happy to hear that  
Sometimes I feel like I just post so much drivel, it's nice when the drivel is actually useful! 
Glad you are more comfortable, as I don't think masks are going away any time soon.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thursday I got so tired of taking my mask off and putting it back on at work every time my boss walked through my office (she COULD go another way) I finally just left it on. After work I went for my usual 2 mile hike on the woodsy trails in the park. I like that trail because it has some steep trails that I can go up to add to my work out. I never even realized until I got back to my car that I had worn my face mask the entire time.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I have to share this with you!
From Amazon, these face mask inserts hold the fabric off your mouth and make wearng and breathing easier. Mine came today and seem really effective.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08F4VW2CV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> I have to share this with you!
> From Amazon, these face mask inserts hold the fabric off your mouth and make wearng and breathing easier. Mine came today and seem really effective.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08F4VW2CV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I spotted these the other day and wondered about them


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> I have to share this with you!
> From Amazon, these face mask inserts hold the fabric off your mouth and make wearng and breathing easier. Mine came today and seem really effective.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08F4VW2CV/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks. I've ordered a different version from eBay that doesn't have the clips to fit in my fabric mask. Hopefully it works as well.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jobeth said:


> Thanks. I've ordered a different version from eBay that doesn't have the clips to fit in my fabric mask. Hopefully it works as well.


May we see the version you have pleased?


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

SbanR said:


> May we see the version you have pleased?


Hi. It's this one:
I ordered it last night so I'll review it when I get it. I had to add a photo as the link showed my address!

It's to go in this mask which is breathable but can get close to your mouth sometimes. https://viral-protect.com/?wgu=2806...piry=1608370196&source=webgains&siteid=145311


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Anyone who wears glasses and has problems fogging
I'm getting a couple of these
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08GFYJDFZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_rgZzFbA5H6A3R
Having tried my friends one it's comfortable, light and doesn't press on my glasses, can be easily wiped clean between shops or people


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I only need glasses to read the screens at work. I’ve got cotton masks that are inverted v-shape over the nose and find that if I put the bottom rim of my glasses over the top edge of the mask, they don’t fog.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Anyone who wears glasses and has problems fogging
> I'm getting a couple of these
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08GFYJDFZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_rgZzFbA5H6A3R
> Having tried my friends one it's comfortable, light and doesn't press on my glasses, can be easily wiped clean between shops or people


I've wondered about those too. I hadn't realised there was a type of shield that could clip onto glasses until I saw someone serving at a pub with one on. She said it worked really well and stopped the foggy glasses problem. Are face shields acceptable to be worn in shops and are they safe enough?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Siskin said:


> I've wondered about those too. I hadn't realised there was a type of shield that could clip onto glasses until I saw someone serving at a pub with one on. She said it worked really well and stopped the foggy glasses problem. Are face shields acceptable to be worn in shops and are they safe enough?


I've seen lots of people in shops wearing shields so guess they're acceptable.

The local hairdressers and beauty salons are using them, too.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Siskin said:


> I've wondered about those too. I hadn't realised there was a type of shield that could clip onto glasses until I saw someone serving at a pub with one on. She said it worked really well and stopped the foggy glasses problem. Are face shields acceptable to be worn in shops and are they safe enough?


I've seen shields being worn in shops and staff haven't objected.
However, I've read that they aren't as effective as masks ( if worn on their own).


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

My friend has had no negativity when wearing hers
I did read somewhere that mask worn with visor is the most effective 'protection'
But
I'd rather see people wearing just visors than wearing nothing, even oxygen dependant COPD sufferers can use a visor, and, I'm sure it must be less triggering for those with MH problems


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I've wondered about those too. I hadn't realised there was a type of shield that could clip onto glasses until I saw someone serving at a pub with one on. She said it worked really well and stopped the foggy glasses problem. *Are face shields acceptable to be worn in shops and are they safe enough?*


I've just found this. 
https://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co...k-explained-and-where-you-can-buy-one-2919704


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've just found this.
> https://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co...k-explained-and-where-you-can-buy-one-2919704


Thank you for that, I think it's cleared up my wonderings on the subject. Much as a shield appeals I will stick to masks. I wear glasses all the time so that should help covid infection entering that way.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> My friend has had no negativity when wearing hers
> I did read somewhere that mask worn with visor is the most effective 'protection'
> But
> I'd rather see people wearing just visors than wearing nothing, even oxygen dependant COPD sufferers can use a visor, and, I'm sure it must be less triggering for those with MH problems


As I've mentioned before I can't manage a mask so I've got a face shield, it's much better for me both mentally and physically. 
Bungo wasn't sure but I'll practise with him until he is fine with it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

The guys working in a local barbers are wearing visors .... as if they were the peak of a baseball cap!

Not in front of their faces 

Very effective! Not :Banghead


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Thank you for that, I think it's cleared up my wonderings on the subject. *Much as a shield appeals I will stick to masks. *I wear glasses all the time so that should help covid infection entering that way.


And me, not that I go out that often and when we do it's just Sainsbury's every two weeks or so and then we only wear them for less than about an hour.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

SbanR said:


> May we see the version you have pleased?


It came today and fitted my mask perfectly. It does feel better with one in so thank you @SusieRainbow


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH and I have had a discussion that we will not be going out unless we really, really have to, talking to my neighbour this afternoon at a distance she says anything we have forgotten from our on-line shopping she'll get it for us. So that's it for now staying at home unless we might go out for some fresh air, but not where there will be many people around.

SORRY POSTED ON THE WRONG THREAD REPOST ON THE RIGHT ON:Shamefullyembarrased


----------

